# Choices between darkroom equipment



## Bee91 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi all,

I have been collecting/using darkroom equipment for a bit now and am trying to downsize due to space. I am trying to decide the best enlarger and lenses to keep. In the country I live in it is hard to come by darkroom equipment hence I am asking for advice as to what is the best to keep aa the others I am wanting to sell. I am only shooting and processing 35mm film and will not be processing medium or large format anytime in the foreseeable future. The items I have below are what I'm trying to decide between:

Enlargers:

- Durst M600 full complete setup in great condition
- Meopta Opemus 3 in box in like new condition full setup
- Spare Meopta Opemus 3 without baseboard and with slight rust
- Meopta Axomat 2 full setup in good condition

Enlarging lenses:

- Meopta Belar 4,5/75
- Schneider-Kreuznach composer 4,5/75
- Federal anastigmat 4,5
- Steinhel München Cassar 3,5/50
- E-Marexar 3,5/50
- Minolta E-Rokkor 4,5/50
- Nippon El-Nikkor 2,8/50
- Schneider-Kreuznach Durst Companon 4/50
- Meopta Belar 4,5/50.

All assistance/advice would be greatly appreciated. Want to keep as little as possible but without getting rid of something that I will need at a later stage.


----------



## compur (Jan 7, 2021)

Keep Durst and EL-Nikkor 50mm and sell the rest


----------



## Bee91 (Jan 7, 2021)

compur said:


> Keep Durst and EL-Nikkor 50mm and sell the rest


Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## ac12 (Jan 7, 2021)

I would also keep the Schneider 75, in case you ever do medium format.  You likely won't get much for it anyway.
Personally, I would look for a newer 75 or 80.  But presuming you can't get one, keep the Schneider 75


----------

